
12 Most Influential Books Every Software Engineer Needs to Read - MarlonPro
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/12-most-influential-books-every-software-engineer-needs-jason-roell
======
w0rd-driven
This seems like the same list as [https://jasonroell.com/2015/03/16/12-most-
infuential-books-e...](https://jasonroell.com/2015/03/16/12-most-infuential-
books-every-software-engineer-needs-to-read/). The main differences seem to be
the original source has pictures and the linkedin article has the honorable
mention for head first design patterns. If you somehow can't access the
linkedin site and just want the list, this seems an easier resource.

------
HiroshiSan
I don't trust any article with art of computer programming as a must read.

~~~
0x4a42
Do you care to elaborate why? FYI: I haven't read this book.

~~~
pmiller2
Nobody reads the whole thing. It's not really _for_ that, and it's thousands
of pages of fairly math-heavy stuff. It's more of a reference to dip into as
needed (and it's not frequently needed).

~~~
HiroshiSan
Thanks, this is what I was trying to get at. I have all the books, I do intend
to read them one day, but this article is pretty much the definition of click-
bait.

------
flukus
Have to login to linked in to read. Is that flaggable?

~~~
HiroshiSan
I don't have a linkedin account and didnt have that issue.

~~~
flukus
I could read it on mobile but not on desktop.

